# HUGH PORTER - Team "BANTEL" ........ TRACK bike



## corbettclassics (Feb 27, 2022)

I've finally found a Hugh Porter "Bantel" Track bike after looking for the last 35 years!

Hugh Porter is 4 Time Worlds Pursuit Champion.  He turned Professional in 1967 to ride for "Condor Makeson".  He rode his first
6-Day in London at the Skol 6 but crashed out on the 4th day with a broken color bone.  I have his jerseys from this race ( pics added ).

This bike is believed to be a 1973 or possibly a '74.  I've always looked for a 56cm which is what this one is.  It's original paint & decals.

The bike rides more like a pursuit bike rather than a sprinters bike.  The angles are a little softer and the wheelbase not as tight or short
like a sprinters bike that I'm used to.  Either way it rides incredible and will be doing some miles on this one.  Photos are after my first ride.


----------



## dnc1 (Feb 28, 2022)

Nice bike and a pretty legendary character over here.
He's still around at the age of 82 and is Wolverhampton's 'Ambassador of Cycling' ahead of their hosting of the next Commonwealth Games.
For me, his commentaries on track cycling for the BBC over here, particularly on Olympic Games track events, makes his the quintessential voice on the subject.


----------



## corbettclassics (Mar 12, 2022)




----------

